# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Δειλή αρχή, με "τσαπατσούλα" κλώσσα...

## Parrotevmenos

Γεια χαρά σε όλους τους κοτάδες! Χρειάζομαι τις συμβουλές σας!

Πριν από λίγες μέρες είδα μία από τις κοτούλες μου (γεννημένη σε μηχανή αλλά αυγά από ντόπιες φυλές) να κάθεται με παραπάνω ζήλο στη φωλιά και άρπαξα κατευθείαν την ευκαιρία να τη βάλω να κλωσσήσει...

Για 2 μέρες της έβαλα δοκιμαστικά κάποια αυγά τα πρώτα και αφού είδα οτι κάθεται, τα αντικατέστησα με κάποια, από συγκεκριμένες κότες που θα με ενδιέφερε να βγάλω πουλάκια. Επειδή είναι η πρώτη της φορά φοβήθηκα να της βάλω πολλά γιατί την είδα και λίγο αμήχανη με το θέμα και της έβαλα μόνο 7 αβγουλάκια.

Στις αρχές παρατήρησα οτι είναι λίγο τσαπατσούλα και φαντάζομαι ότι θα μάθει με τον καιρό. Ήδη έχει αρχήσει να μπαίνει στη φωλιά με περισσότερο τακτ ενώ πριν πηδούσε κάπως χοντροκομμένα. Την κοτούλα την απομόνωσα σε μια άδεια κλούβα από κουνέλια για να μην είναι στο κοτέτσι με τις υπόλοιπες αλλά και να είναι προστατευμένη από οποιεσδήποτε πιθανές επιθέσεις... (Μια φορά στο παρελθόν έχασα δυστυχώς μια κλώσσα από κουνάβι...) και κατευθείαν πήγε στα αυγά.

Έχουν περάσει 7 μέρες με τα καινούρια αυγά μέχρι σήμερα αλλά τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες την βλέπω αρκετά ανήσυχη σε σχέση με πριν. Εκεί που δε σηκνωνόταν, τώρα και τα αυγα τα βρίσκω όποτε πάω χλιαρά (ζεστά, αλλά χλιαρά) και αυτή μπαινοβγαίνει στη φωλιά και πιο πολύ σαν να τα σκεπάζει/προστατεύει παρά τα ζεσταίνει/κλώθει. Ενώ στις αρχές ήταν πολύ αφοσιωμένη. Εκεί που δεν  έτρωγε καθόλου, τώρα όλο βγαίνει να τσιμπίσει κάτι... Μπορεί να βαρέθηκε;; 

Σήμερα μάλιστα (ημέρα 7) βρήκα ένα παραπάνω αυγό. Απ' ό,τι έχω διαβάσει όταν οι κότες είναι σε διαδικασία κλωσσήματος, παύουν να γεννάνε.

Να την αφήσω ξανά με τις άλλες και αν της ξαναέρθει το ένστικτο να τη βάλω ή να την αφήσω να συμπληρώσει και τις 21 μέρες;;; Ποια η γνώμη σας;

Στο μεταξύ έσπασε τα 2 απο τα 7 αυγά εκεί στην τέταρτη ημέρα που τα είδα  και πρεπει να ήταν άσπορα (δεν είχαν σχηματιστεί αιμοφόρα αγγεία).
Εγώ πιστεύω οτι τα αυγουλάκια θα έχουν χαλάσει. Δε δείχνει να τα προσέχει καθόλου.
Δεν τα έχει καν συγκεντρωμένα όλα μαζί, ένα εδώ ένα εκεί, ναι μεν είναι από κάτω της αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο πολύ οτι τα προστατεύει... δεν ξέρω αν έχει καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κάνει.. χαχαχαχα

Το παθαίνουν αυτό οι κλώσσες; Τι μπορεί να την πείραξε; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει αλλάξει πολύ ο καιρός με βροχές, ζέστη και υγρασία, και βλέπω όλες τις κότες συνέχεια με ανοιχτές φτερούγες και το στόμα μόνιμα ανοιχτό (όπως και η ίδια). 

Γενικά ενώ κάθεται στη φωλιά και αν πας να την ακουμπήσεις κατευθείαν κάθεται κάτω (χαρακτηριστικό των κλωσσών απ' ό,τι έχω διαβάσει), δεν κάνει κάποιον ιδιαίτετερο ήχο κλώσσας, ούτε είναι επιθετική. Πράγμα που με ανησυχεί για το αν όντως είναι.



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας, όσοι έχουν εμπειρία με κλώσσες (πράγμα σπάνιο στις μέρες μας...) ας βοηθήσουν!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Manostyro

γεια σου , το κανουν και οι δικες μου είναι λόγω των υψηλών θερμοκρασιών στα αυγα συνεχίζει να αναπτύσεται το έμβρυο μεχρι της πρώτες δέκα μέρες μπορεί να γεννά αυγά.

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

Έκανα ωοσκόπηση πριν δυο μέρες και είδα πως είναι όλα γονιμοποιημένα τα αβγουλάκια, αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι περιστρέφοντας το αυγό κατα την ωοσκόπηση, ο "πολτός" που φαινόταν μέσα, έδειχνε να κινείται, σαν να έχει αποκολληθεί από τα τοιχώματα, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;;;

Και προχθές επίσης έκανε ένα αυγό (ημέρα 9η). Τώρα δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι γιατί έχω να πάω δύο μέρες, θα πάω σήμερα και θα σας πω νεότερα...  :Happy:

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν ξερω αν η περιοδος αυτη ειναι καταληλη για μια τετοια διαδικασια.
Ελπιζω για το καλυτερο.

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Λοιπόν όπως σας είπα είχα να πάω δύο μέρες να επισκευτώ τα κοτέτσια μου  και σήμερα σαν να είχα ένα κακό προαίσθημα ή σα να μην ήθελα τον εαυτό μου ενθουσιασμένο για να μην απογοητευτώ, πήγα πολύ δειλά μέχρι  το κλουβάκι της... και δύστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν ήταν καλά...
Έλειπαν όλα  τα αυγά και η ίδια ήταν όρθια μέσα στη φωλιά... Αφού έψαξα λίγο είδα  ότι τα 4 από τα πέντε αβγουλάκια ήταν θαμμένα στον πάτο της φωλιάς και  έλειπε μόνο το πέμπτο... Ίσως την ανησύχησε η κότα που ήταν δίπλα της  στην κλούβα, αφού όταν πήγα στη διπλανή κλούβα τα πάντα ήταν  αναποδογυρισμένα...

Τελικά τα αβγά τα αφαίρεσα όπως και να 'χει γιατί ήταν μόνο τέσσερα και  δεν ξέρω τι πέρασαν αυτές τις μέρες, όταν τα πήρα έκαναν ένα χαρακτηριστικό  γκλουκ-γκλουκ και μάλλον δεν είχαν ιδιαίτερο μέλλον... παρόλ'αυτά ήταν  ανεπτυγμένα μέσα τα έμβρυα· στα δύο απο τα 4 σε προχωρημένη σύψη, ενώ στα  άλλα δύο ανεπτυγμένα πιο πολύ αλλά δυστυχώς κι αυτά σε σύψη...

Ακριβώς μόλις την επέστρεψα στην κλούβα της πήγε κατευθείαν κι έκατσε  στη φωλιά της και ας μην είχε αβγά. Περίεργη συμπεριφορά... φαίνεται ότι  θέλει πολύ να κλωσσήσει αλλά μάλλον κάτι δεν την αφήνει...

Λέω να της δώσω μία ακόμα προσπάθεια από αύριο με περισσότερα αβγά αυτή τη φορά και ό,τι καταφέρει...

nikolaslo από ποια άποψη λες ότι η περίοδος δεν είναι κατάλληλη;

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γεια σου φίλε Γιάννη!Με συγχωρείς που απαντώ αργοπορημένα λόγο δουλειάς δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάζω πολλά και είδα το θέμα σου μόλις τώρα...Η κότα σου όπως έγραψες ειναι <<γεννημένη σε μηχανή>>,τέτοιες κοτες έχουν θεματάκια....αυτό οφείλεται στο οτι μεγαλώνουν εδώ και πάρα πολλές γενιές μέσα σε εκκολαπτικές μηχανές. Αυτό τις υποβάλλει σε μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία ξεχνούν την αναπαραγωγική τους δυνατότητα. Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια δεν κάθονται κλώσες! Η για να είμαι δίκαιος κάθονται πολύ σπάνια!Αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι οι κότες του εμπορίου αν κάτσουν μια φορά τον χρόνο κλώσες , είναι πιθανολογικά αδύνατο να κάτσουν πάλι την ίδια χρονιά. Το ένστικτο με κάθε γεννιά να εκκολάπτεται μέσα σε μηχανή , θάβεται όλο και περισσότερο!

Για να απαντήσω στα ερωτήματα σου...ή εστω αν μπορω με αυτά που θα σου πω να σε βοηθήσω εστω και λίγο....

Καλά έκανες και απομόνωσες την κοτα απο τις αλλες αλλα δεν πρέπει να έρχεται σε επαφή με άλλες...οταν ειναι δίπλα της αλλες τοτε στρεσάρεται δεν ειναι αφοσιωμένη στα αυγά θα λέγαμε...κατι το οποίο γίνεται αντιληπτό και όταν εχουν βγεί τα μικρά,γίνεται επιθετική και δεν θέλει αλλες κοτες/κόκορες κοντά της.
οπως είπες και εσύ ο καιρός ήταν παράξενος αυτες τις μέρες με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτό....
μην φοβάσαι αν την βλέπεις κάπως...εχει ζέστη αρκετή και καμιά φορά ακόμη και να μην κλωσάνε φανατικά ξέρουν τι κάνουν!

Τωρα και να της τοποθετήσεις άλλα αυγα -κατα την άποψη μου- ειναι δώρον άδωρον...

----------


## Parrotevmenos

καταλαβαίνω τι λες... άρα σίγουρα έχει στρεσαριστεί τρομερά... κι αυτή μπορεί να είναι απομονωμένη 10 μέτρα πιο πέρα χωρίς οπτική επαφή αλλά σίγουρα ακούει τις άλλες... αυτές τις μέρες είμαι συνέχεια στα κοτέτσια και κάνω πολλές αλλαγές για το χειμώνα με αποτέλεσμα συνέχεια οι κότες να είναι στρεσσαρισμένες... γι' αυτό κι αυτή βγαίνει συνεχώς απ' τη φωλιά (αυτό πιστεύω οτι συμβαίνει με την παρουσία μου και όχι όλη τη μέρα) γιατί κάνω διάφορες κατασκευές, καθαρισμούς και χωρίζω τα κοκκόρια με τα θηλυκά που θέλω, συνεπώς οι κότες είναι συνέχεια σε αναταραχή και φωνάζουν όλη την ώρα, άρα αυτό την στρεσσάρει...

τώρα όσον αφορά στη συγκεκριμένη είναι πουλάκι μηχανής όπως και όλες οι άλλες κότες μου αλλά τις είχαμε πάρει ως αβγά από άγριες μάνες που έχουν το χάρισμα τις κλώσσας, απλώς τις εκκολάψαμε σε μηχανή... άρα λογικά το ένστικτο δεν έχει χαθεί μία γεννιά μετά...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Την επόμενη φορά θα είσαι προετοιμασμένος !  :Happy0159: 
Οι <ντόπιες> κότες κάθονται 2-3 φορές!
Ελπίζω του χρόνου να πάνε ολα όπως τα έχεις σχεδιάσει! :winky:

----------


## nikolaslo

> nikolaslo από ποια άποψη λες ότι η περίοδος δεν είναι κατάλληλη;


Καλημερα ειπα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καταληλη η εποχη γιατι λογικα και οι κοτες ειναι αυτην την εποχη σε πτεροροια

----------


## Parrotevmenos

δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμη, συνήθως μέσα Σεπτέμβρη ξεκινάνε...

----------

